# Wireless tablet to talk to AEM?



## creakyjoints (Jul 1, 2013)

Car has a series 1 AEM. Any chance of being to be able to use a car pc to send a wireless signal to a tablet or battery powered monitor? Would be nice to keep tabs on engine parameters.


----------

